# Cervelo R3 105 Questions



## five5

Hey All!

Ok, I'm having a little trouble in my search for an R3. I'll try to keep this short, and easy to read. 

First, I rode one yesterday, really liked it, though I'm going to ride a Trek Madone tomorrow. 

The bike was a Cervelo R3 Shimano 105. It was $2600.

I was doing some research, and I came along a Cervelo R3 Shimano 105 5700 2014 on Bike Bling for $2300... I was pumped!

I realized then, they have two R3 105 models.

Here are the links to start.

Cervelo R3 Shimano 105 5700 2014 for $2300

Cervelo R3 Shimano 105 5700 from Bike Bling

Cervelo R3 Shimano 105 for $2600

Cervelo R3 Shimano 105 from Bike Bling

Looking at the components, the biggest difference is the 105 componentry. One has 105 5700, the other has 105 black.

Below, I've put the two bikes side by side.










So, I called them.. they tell me that they are both the same frame, same wheels, and more or less the same components. The only difference is the 105 5700 is 2013 group, vs the 105 Black on the $2600 model is 2014.

It also said they had different wheels in the spreadsheet, but they claim they're the same.

Being in MN, and dealing online can sometimes be a pain, but if I can save myself $300, save taxes at the local shop, and free shipping... it seems like a no brainer.

Any feedback, or maybe someone knows something I don't?

Last thing.. cosmetics. I've seen the silver R3's that are all silver/grey, and I've seen them with some red accents. I don't really know which I would get if I ordered, I'm a little partial to not getting the red accents, but if anyone knows, or has info.. that's just a small detail.

Thanks!


----------



## five5

Ok, so a couple things I've found since posting. 

Cervelo.com shows the 5700 as the current 2014, for $2600. Bike Bling said the 5700 is the 2013 components.. 

I'm guessing that Bike Bling just has f'd up their website, and they don't know what they are talking about.

Lastly..... looks like even though I told them I'm in MN, and would like to order one, they didn't tell me that they don't ship Cervelo.. LOL.

Good grief..


----------



## ClayL

The R3 with 105 is the older 2013 frame. The 2014 frame has internal cable routing, and comes with ultegra or di2


----------



## five5

There's definitely a 2014 105 model, I rode it, and it's on the site.

http://www.cervelo.com/en/bikes/r-series/r3.html


----------



## five5

Or are you saying that the black R3 is the 2014, and the silver one is 2013 no matter what?


----------



## mik_git

the silver frame is the 2013 frame, the black frame is the 2014 one.

from what I have seen Cervelo will come out with a new frame for the r3, they will sell that with ultegra, then sell last years frame with cheaper stuff... last year they had the "new" (for 2013) silver frame with ultegra, then the "new" frame with 105 and the old 2012 frame with Rival. This year it looks liek the "new" (2014) frame with ultegra and last years frame with 105.
It looks liek the store you are linking just have some of last years bike stock left over (2013 frame for the 2013 model year) plus they also have the new stock of last years frame (2013 frame for 2014 model year) hence the different parts spec.
Personally I prefer the '13 frame, the silver looks cooler and internal cabeling isn't all that.


----------



## Donn12

I would get the 2014 with the internal cable routing. I never noticed until I got a bike with internal and it really cleans up the bike. you can see from the picture that the solver bike does not have it.


----------



## five5

I'm ok without internal cable. I do most of the work on my bikes, and internal cabling is a pain in the ass. Plus, if the 2014 only comes with Ultegra, I'm looking at a big price jump.

Looks like my only option is the local shop now that BB won't ship to me anyway.. Happy to support them, just thought if save some money. Oh well.


----------



## LyfordCay

Are the wheels really as bad as BikeRadar says they are and if so why is the best solution to fix the issue without spending more than say $1,000?


----------

